# analogue hygrometer?



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

hi all

Are any of the analogue, dial, hygrometers any good? Are they even vaguely accurate?

I have one digital hygrometer for my Royal Python. But I'd kind of like to have a visual check within the viv of my King Snake and Cornsnake. I could either take a digital hygrometer and put it in each viv for a day and get accurate readings. Or I could get some dial ones and pop them in the viv on the back wall. As my collection grows, three snakes at the mo, I'd imagine a total of maybe 4-5 by this time next year, so the digitals aren't a huge cost ... just don't want to waste money on dials if they are not very useful. But if the analogue are 'okay' then why not? Any thoughts?

In price order (highest first):
> Lucky Reptile Dial Hygrometer LTH-21
> T-Rex Reptile Habitat Humidity Gauge
> Exo Terra Analogue Hygrometer
> Trixie Analogue Hygrometer

*analogue dial*
+ quick visual check
+ no wires (I hate wires)
+ cheap
- no max/min
? accuracy

*digital*
+ data to 1% accuracy
+ max/min readings
- wires
- price

thanks


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I have 4 of the exo-terra ones dotted about my MHD's huge viv, I try to keep them all within the green range, as long as they all give out roughly the same reading and stay in the green i'm happy :2thumb:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I've never liked Hygrometers, I find they work well in dry readings such as for beardies or finding the humidity of a room but as soon as you put them in a humid viv the readings go everywhere and never seem to work. I find this with both analogue and digital hygrometers....


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got a bunch of the exo-tera ones. One of unknown age (came as part of existing crestie+viv bundle) is way out showing 30-40% all the time and I need to bin it. The rest do vary according to use, say from 50% just before misting and 80+ after. I'd estimate they may be up to 10% points off so shouldn't be used if you need it to be hyper accurate, but good enough to give a ball park indication.

If you're in a shop that sells them, look at a few of them. If they were perfectly accurate then they should all read the same, but you can see quite a variation between each sample.

On the digital ones, strictly speaking they might not be 1% accurate, but just give 1% precision.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

GlassWalker said:


> I've got a bunch of the exo-tera ones. One of unknown age (came as part of existing crestie+viv bundle) is way out showing 30-40% all the time and I need to bin it. The rest do vary according to use, say from 50% just before misting and 80+ after. I'd estimate they may be up to 10% points off so shouldn't be used if you need it to be hyper accurate, but good enough to give a ball park indication.
> 
> If you're in a shop that sells them, look at a few of them. If they were perfectly accurate then they should all read the same, but you can see quite a variation between each sample.
> 
> On the digital ones, strictly speaking they might not be 1% accurate, but just give 1% precision.


Cool, thanks ... this helps (and the other replies too, cheers people). 

For non-ultra-humidity-sensitive snakes like my King and my Corn I can be happy just knowing their approx humidity levels. I can even pop the analogue ones in next to the digital one for a few days for a rough idea where they are at. 

As mentioned, my Royal Python has a digital for a better real idea of where his levels are at. Same would be true for the possible Brazilian Rainbow Boa for next year. Think the King and Corn might get a dial installed soon. 

( and yeah, I was half thinking about the accuracy/precision thing as I typed it ... should have known :bash: )


----------

